# I just joined ! pictures of my team! :D



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello im new here  
My name is Nanna and im 17 years old and im from iceland i have 2 lutino cockatiels their names are 
Ísabella : she is 2 years old will be 3 in march 2012 she is adorable and very beautiful she loves being photographed and she loves people i got her when she was 8 weeks old and she was handfedt so she is very good with people  

Thats her so u know the diffrence  

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...50253056987889_701582888_8769220_966572_n.jpg

Ísana: shes 4 years old she was born in november 2007 i got her last summer , she is very shy with people cause her last owner didnt care for her much  and she had cats and the cats were always picking on the cage so shes kind off frighned bird :/ but i saved her and took her home last summer and she felt much better with ísabella ! 

Thats her  

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0097485832889_701582888_7264363_3607179_n.jpg


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous  Thanks for sharing their pictures!!


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you yours are gorgeous also!!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Beautiful birds, and beautiful pictures! Welcome


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

elinore said:


> Beautiful birds, and beautiful pictures! Welcome



Thank you


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,thank you for sharing those photos of your cockatiels,they are beautiful.


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

stevechurch2222 said:


> Welcome to the forum,thank you for sharing those photos of your cockatiels,they are beautiful.


thank you and ur welcome


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful pics of beautiful birds. Welcome!


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Beautiful pics of beautiful birds. Welcome!


Thank you


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! I HOPE you like it here! Absolutely beautiful pictures!


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

morla said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forum! I HOPE you like it here! Absolutely beautiful pictures!


Thank you  
I think I will like it alot ! :blush:!!


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

They are beautiful! And I love the photos, they are beautiful too!


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

xcrystalizex said:


> They are beautiful! And I love the photos, they are beautiful too!


thank you


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow.. beautiful birds! Welcome aboard! Great crew here, very helpful!


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> Wow.. beautiful birds! Welcome aboard! Great crew here, very helpful!


Thank you


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome :3 Gorgeous girls you have there!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Beautiful birds!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

very pretty tiels welcome


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

your photography is amazing! great photo subjects too 

they are adorable!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Pretty pretty!!


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you all guys !!! 
i like photography hehe


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

They're simply GORGEOUS !!


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

here are some more


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

A lutino and a lutino pearl? Very gorgeous! And whos pearl was that in a few of the pics? It was pretty as well..i used to have a pearl but she was very sick and passed away.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome, both of your girls are stunning! I love the black and white pictures!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome!Nice photos and beautiful birds!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are beautiful birds and what great photos!


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> A lutino and a lutino pearl? Very gorgeous! And whos pearl was that in a few of the pics? It was pretty as well..i used to have a pearl but she was very sick and passed away.




yaa i had i pearl not for so long Her name is Yasmin and shes 7 years old , I got her from my friend because she moved far away so i took her and it was no problem to have 3 tiels at my X boyfriends house cause everyone was ok with it there and then he gave me a budgie for christmas i named her Ariel she was only 6 weeks old ! was soo happy so i had 4 birds not long time ago , i can show u a pic  but i had to give 2 away cause when i moved back to my moms house she didnt want the noise and all 4 of them home soo but i gave them to a happy family who can take good care of them!!  


This was my little family!!  














































Yaa thats it but now i only have the lutino tiels  
but i keep in touch with the family who have the other two and im getting good news from them soo they are doing pretty good with their loving family


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow all these pics are lovely, your tiels are so adorable and cute


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you !


----------



## Ladywong (Dec 19, 2011)

Your pics are so great!! I cant wait for my cockatiel to give me kisses!


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ladywong said:


> Your pics are so great!! I cant wait for my cockatiel to give me kisses!



Hehe yaaa isabella always kisses me back shes adorable she loves being on my chest and close to my breathing she feels safe and good she closes her eyes and wants to be patted !! soo cute


----------



## Ladywong (Dec 19, 2011)

I just have to know what do you take your pics with ,lol  your pics are so nice do u edit them also ?


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ladywong said:


> I just have to know what do you take your pics with ,lol  your pics are so nice do u edit them also ?


Well i had this huge camera that my ex owned it name was olympus but most of them or just taken on my cute pink digital camera it name is fujifilm  but its not the camera its more how i take the picture and i know how to zoom and what graphic and stuff then i have a app ( picasa ) and i edit there


----------



## Ladywong (Dec 19, 2011)

thank u soo much i love how you take your pics!!!


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ladywong said:


> thank u soo much i love how you take your pics!!!


ur welcome ! And thaaank youuu!  
I will he continued with more pictures later on


----------



## alana (Dec 6, 2011)

awww your tiels are very cute


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They are all so adorable!

http://talkcockatiels.com/photoplog/index.php?n=1864

There is a picture of my pearl Ava there on the right. She turned out to be very sick so we only had her for a month. Luckily Kirk (Lutino) made it though.


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

thaank you ;** you are all so sweet


----------



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

wow ur tiels are so pretty!! did you handraise them from ghe begenning?


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

You have beautiful birds


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

AnimalLuver said:


> wow ur tiels are so pretty!! did you handraise them from ghe begenning?


thank you , 

Ísabella is handraised , ive had her since she was 8 weeks old  and she thinks pretty much im her mama haha she calles me when i get home and when im in the house all the time and when i sleep she flys to me and stands on my pillow near my breathing and goes to sleep too soo cute haha  

but ísana is not handraised shes from some other contry and moved in to min i dont know where but i know cause she has this mark thing on her feet 
but shes very scared bird but feels safe with ísabella


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Ur birdies are sooooo cuuuuute


----------

